# Fog Lamp switch



## Andro (Nov 13, 2002)

I'm planning to install a pair of fog lamps, 55-watt each (relays included). The kit doesn't come with a switch. I've seen some universal switches but I don't know what will work. I saw one rated 12V, 5amps. Will this do?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

If you dont know which one to get I saw maybe hit up Radio Shack or the place you bought the fogs from and ask them whish switch would be the best to use.

I think any simple 12V switch would work fine.


----------



## Andro (Nov 13, 2002)

Alright. Was just wondering because the relays are rated 30amps and I'm just scared I might fry my electrical system if I use a 5amp switch. . .


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

No, the main purpose of the relay is to prevent all the power from being routed through the switch in the first place.

If you install it, make sure the switch stays cool to the touch.


----------



## Andro (Nov 13, 2002)

Already installed the switch and it works okay. I know this might be off topic but I was just wondering, if the purpose of installing a relay is to keep the switch from melting, what's this I hear that relays are supposed to supply the correct power to your horns or lamps?


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Yep...*

Your fine if your using relays.... :thumbup:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Definately use a relay. I just hooked up some 55w foggies on my car (thanks Sean!) and personally, I don't want ~10 amps running through one of those crap switches. Get yourself a relay, if you ask me.


----------

